# OTTB critique :)



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I like the second one a ton better! He had nicer conformation and he is more pleasing to the eye, not to mention he is younger. I am worried about the "retiring early" thing though. There is usually a reason they are retired early.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

the first one sounds like a sweetheart! but i think you should go with the second one. He is younger, fit, and has better conformation. but ride both and that will be the ultimate decision maker


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

wish i could buy one


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

i know he is soooooo pretty lol


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I would keep looking, number 2 looks very straight through his hocks and his pasterns look to long to me.

The first guy looks long through his back and weak in his loins


----------



## sehrlieb (Dec 15, 2009)

Or... 

Finger Lakes Finest Thoroughbreds - Seven Firsts, 4 y.o., 16.1, chst. gelding


I just want them all!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm not looking any more I found one that I want as well


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My mare raced at Finger Lakes! Hmm, of those two, I like the second best, but not the back legs.


----------



## MoodIndigo (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow... the farrier's work at Finger Lakes is a train wreck! 

I like the second horse best out of the three. By far!


----------

